# [paludis] emerge -e system? [gelöst]

## franzf

Hi,

Gezwungen durch kde-svn nutze ich paludis - und bin recht zufrieden.

Bedingt durch meinen Experimentierdrang hab ich mir gestern den gcc-4.3.1 geholt.

Nun wollte ich mit einem

```
paludis --dl-reinstall always -ip system
```

Mein System neu bauen.

Dummerweise stehen da Sachen wie xine-lib, überhaupt alle X-Sachen, und auch alles was mit texlive kam in der Liste.

Das gehört doch nicht in System rein, oder?

Sind insgesamt 382 Pakete...

Liege ich denn falsch mit meiner Annahme über die "fehlplatzierten" Pakete? Oder ist am Ende mein paludis-Befehl falsch?

Schon mal danke für die Antworten

Franz

P.S.:

Wenn hier schon jemand den neuen gcc am Laufen hat: gibt es irgend etwas besonderes zu beachten? Erfahrungen? Bin für jede Anregung dankbar  :Wink: Last edited by franzf on Fri Jun 20, 2008 10:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blu3bird

 *franzf wrote:*   

> P.S.:
> 
> Wenn hier schon jemand den neuen gcc am Laufen hat: gibt es irgend etwas besonderes zu beachten? Erfahrungen? Bin für jede Anregung dankbar 

 

Zu Paludis kann ich nichts sagen, aber der 4.3.1 ist echt schön schnell und mit -march=core2 werden auch die Binaries schnell. Allerdings gibt es doch noch recht viele Pakete die mit der 4.3er  Reihe nicht kompilieren, deshalb ist der auch noch maskiert. Aber da du aj schon geschrieben hast, dass du experimentierfreudig bist, leg los!  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   P.S.:
> 
> Wenn hier schon jemand den neuen gcc am Laufen hat: gibt es irgend etwas besonderes zu beachten? Erfahrungen? Bin für jede Anregung dankbar  
> 
> Zu Paludis kann ich nichts sagen, aber der 4.3.1 ist echt schön schnell und mit -march=core2 werden auch die Binaries schnell. Allerdings gibt es doch noch recht viele Pakete die mit der 4.3er  Reihe nicht kompilieren, deshalb ist der auch noch maskiert. Aber da du aj schon geschrieben hast, dass du experimentierfreudig bist, leg los! 

 

Danke für die Info, aber amd64 gibts ja schon länger, besser optimieren geht also nicht (für mich, bei gleichen C(XX),LD-Flags). core2 gibts ja als arch erst seit 4.3, oder?

Nebenbei:

Ein emerge -epv system gibt mir nur 225 Pakete. Macht bei paludis nach Adam Riesling 157 Pakete mehr, was gleich bei fast 70% an zu viel liegt...

Irgendwas mach ich/paludis falsch... Oder gehören Xorg-Pakete wirklich nach system?!?

----------

## firefly

lass dir doch mal mit --show-reasons summary bzw. --show-reasons full anzeigen wiso X11 pakete installiert werden sollen.

Ich vermute mal ein Paket, welches im system set ist, hat ein USE-flag durch das X11 Pakete als Abhängigkeit definiert werden (z.b. das gtk use-flag im zusammenspiel mit dem gcj useflag des gcc)

----------

## franzf

:/

```
* x11-libs/libX11 [R 1.1.4]

    Reasons: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20080316:0::gentoo, dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.06:1.6::gentoo, 41 more

```

Wie krieg ich die übrigen 41 Pakete?

[edit]--show-reasons full tuts...[/edit]

Ist aber egal, da ich weiß dass ich USE="X" global gesetzt hab.

Und wie darf ich das verstehen?

```
* app-text/texlive [R 2007-r3]

    Reasons: *virtual/tetex-2007-r3::virtuals (virtual for app-text/texlive-2007-r3:0::gentoo)

```

virtual/tetex ist in system drin? Ah... doxygen mit USE="tetex", und (z.B.) paludis will doxygen. Aber warum steht dann doxygen nicht auch als reason drin? Nun gut. Ich denke hier ist paludis mal wieder "etwas" exakter.

Werd dann in den sauren Apfel beißen und alles so machen wie es mir paludis vorschlägt.

Und zum Schluss doch noch eine Frage:

Gibt es irgendwo schon eine nette Zusammenfassung, was es für (sichere) neue Optimierungen mit gcc-4.3 gibt? Ich weiß, stehen sicherlich einige Tipps im Unsupported Forum (oder wo der "gcc-4.3-Thread" grad liegt), will mich aber nicht durch zighundert Posts wühlen...

Danke und Grüße

Franz

----------

